# Funny stuff I found while surfing the 'net



## TeresaT (Aug 31, 2016)

I couldn't help but think of myself in the first and my dogs in the second.  Feel free to add your funny stuff!


----------



## Steve85569 (Aug 31, 2016)

Squirrel!


----------



## Arimara (Sep 1, 2016)

MATH! That first one is so me. I could never own a boxer though.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Sep 1, 2016)

Ha this is so me! I almost fell over yesterday (again!).
My family nicknamed me "walking injury". 
Found this while googling EDS as I'll be mostly likely be diagnosed with it once assessed  (which is another 3 months wait arghhhh).


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 2, 2016)

Arimara said:


> MATH! That first one is so me. I could never own a boxer though.


 
I had Ivy DNA tested.  She's a boxer-jack Russell terrier-American Staffordshire terrier mix.    Boxers never stay still.  Jack Russell's never stay still.  AmStaffs never stay still.   Ivy is the laziest dog I've ever met.  We're perfect for each other.  Actually, that's not true.  She's very active, I'm lazy.  She's adapted to me.  I taker her out on Saturday mornings and leave the other two at home.  She is in heaven and runs my butt off.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 2, 2016)

fuzz-juzz said:


> Ha this is so me! I almost fell over yesterday (again!).
> My family nicknamed me "walking injury".
> Found this while googling EDS as I'll be mostly likely be diagnosed with it once assessed  (which is another 3 months wait arghhhh).



My hips gave me trouble when I was 36 weeks pregnant with my trouble-maker. The shame of being twenty something and walking around with a cane because my hip gave out and I nearly fell.

This is my wall paper from weeks ago. Still is.


----------



## amd (Sep 2, 2016)

Arimara said:


> My hips gave me trouble when I was 36 weeks pregnant with my trouble-maker. The shame of being twenty something and walking around with a cane because my hip gave out and I nearly fell.
> 
> This is my wall paper from weeks ago. Still is.


 
I broke my hip at 35!


----------



## Arimara (Sep 2, 2016)

amd said:


> I broke my hip at 35!



I'm sorry to hear that. I was merely reflecting on an unexpected occurrence during my pregnancy. No offence intended.


----------



## amd (Sep 2, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I was merely reflecting on an unexpected occurrence during my pregnancy. No offence intended.



Thanks, but no offense was taken. I was commiserating with you regarding using a cane. I had to use a walker - it was so embarrassing and awkward. At 60 something, sure, but 20's and 30's... Not something we expect to deal with.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 2, 2016)

fuzz-juzz said:


> Ha this is so me! I almost fell over yesterday (again!).
> My family nicknamed me "walking injury".
> Found this while googling EDS as I'll be mostly likely be diagnosed with it once assessed  (which is another 3 months wait arghhhh).



Sorry to hear that. Especially "another 3 month wait". It's taken 2 years to work out my lung disease and they are getting close. Next Friday's appointment could be the one!


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 2, 2016)

My son's an accountant and wears a T-shirt with this slogan. 
I am thinking of getting one and crossing out the -I'm an accountant - and wearing it around the house.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 2, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Sorry to hear that. Especially "another 3 month wait". It's taken 2 years to work out my lung disease and they are getting close. Next Friday's appointment could be the one!



Good luck!!  Keep us posted.


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 2, 2016)

I found this shirt in the Dollar General a couple of years ago.  It is my absolute favorite.  I bought one for my coworker (the beekeeper guy).  Ours are black, though.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ehler's?
Here's hoping not. Prayers will go out for you.
I have a friend in Oklahoma that has been "blessed". At least the doctors are looking hard at what is ailing you.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 2, 2016)

My type of colouring book:


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Sep 2, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Sorry to hear that. Especially "another 3 month wait". It's taken 2 years to work out my lung disease and they are getting close. Next Friday's appointment could be the one!



That's OK. 

I'm used to it. I might finally get answers for my dodgy body. EDS will explain a lot. I'm super hypermobile and have joint ptoblems since thr childhood.

I hope you'll get some answers too!


----------



## Guspuppy (Sep 2, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I found this shirt in the Dollar General a couple of years ago.  It is my absolute favorite.  I bought one for my coworker (the beekeeper guy).  Ours are black, though.



I NEED THIS!!! hahaha


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 16, 2016)

I choked when I saw this one.  Oh my gosh.  I cannot stop laughing at this...


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 16, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> My son's an accountant and wears a T-shirt with this slogan.
> I am thinking of getting one and *crossing out the -I'm an accountant *- and wearing it around the house.



I need to find this shirt, do exactly that, and wear it at work.  And not say a word to anyone.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 24, 2016)

I found this saying on the net and turned it into a meme for my DH.  He loves it!
My first meme.  Thank you google.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 25, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> I choked when I saw this one.  Oh my gosh.  I cannot stop laughing at this...



I will still discriminate against spiders. They belong out of my line of sight at ALL times.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 8, 2016)

*I like it anyway...*

Just for those on the forum who like men.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 22, 2016)

Ever had your internet go down?


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 4, 2016)

For you dog lovers:

http://www.boredpanda.com/funny-dog-snapchats/

15 funny photos of dogs and captions.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 4, 2016)

Maths:


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm obsessed with the adventures of George Washington. Here's a sample:

http://themetapicture.com/washingtons-ordinary-adventures/


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 5, 2016)

I made this today.  Thanks to Dibbles. Quote by Brian Andreas.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 5, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I made this today.  Thanks to Dibbles.



Glad you like this PJ. If it is shared widely, Brian Andreas should be credited.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 19, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Glad you like this PJ. If it is shared widely, Brian Andreas should be credited.



How is that?  Sorry it took so long I am technologically challenged. :mrgreen:

PJ


----------



## dibbles (Jan 18, 2017)

This face!


----------



## TeresaT (Jan 19, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Just for those on the forum who like men.



Thanks PJ.  I'm saving this one and posting it all over the place!!  Because I like horses, of course...


----------



## earlene (Jan 27, 2017)

Another post made me start seaching the net for some obscure laundry detergent recipe (don't know if it really exists or not, got distracted) and found this about 'bucking with lye'.  

It's apparently a method of bleaching laundry (once a year or more often, not really sure) that was the norm centuries ago.  Sounds sort of disgusting because besides using lye and ashes and a bucking cloth, urine or dung was also used. 

Here's the link to the article.  There are links to various old-time methods for doing household things that look pretty interesting.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 27, 2017)

earlene said:


> Another post made me start seaching the net for some obscure laundry detergent recipe (don't know if it really exists or not, got distracted) and found this about 'bucking with lye'.
> 
> It's apparently a method of bleaching laundry (once a year or more often, not really sure) that was the norm centuries ago.  Sounds sort of disgusting because besides using lye and ashes and a bucking cloth, urine or dung was also used.
> 
> Here's the link to the article.  There are links to various old-time methods for doing household things that look pretty interesting.



Urine was also used for setting dyes in fabric. Those poor Scots women making tartan....


----------



## dibbles (Jan 29, 2017)

Me too.


----------



## earlene (Jan 29, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Urine was also used for setting dyes in fabric. Those poor Scots women making tartan....



Well I guess that sort of makes sense.  I used to use vinegar to set dyes in fabrics.  In fact I still do when dying wool roving.  Although compared to urine, I'm wondering if ammonia would do the same thing.  But the fumes from ammonia is pretty darned obnoxious.  :think:


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 29, 2017)

earlene said:


> Well I guess that sort of makes sense.  I used to use vinegar to set dyes in fabrics.  In fact I still do when dying wool roving.  Although compared to urine, I'm wondering if ammonia would do the same thing.  But the fumes from ammonia is pretty darned obnoxious.  :think:



I was taught that salt sets dye in fabric. Is that right?


----------



## Millie (Jan 29, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> I was taught that salt sets dye in fabric. Is that right?



Different dyes need different mordants (I think. Never got very far into this). If there is a magic set all though, let me know!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 29, 2017)

Saw this incredibly funny video on the web yesterday. Be prepared for a good, hearty laugh:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Uc-cztsJo[/ame]


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Jan 29, 2017)

IrishLass, thanks for posting that video. I had a good laugh for sure!


----------



## earlene (Jan 29, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> I was taught that salt sets dye in fabric. Is that right?



You can actually use them in combination (vinegar & salt) for that purpose.  Or singularly.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 29, 2017)

I have NOT laughed that from a video in a long while. I needed that laugh.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 13, 2017)

I think I need this.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 21, 2017)

This amused me today :mrgreen:


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 21, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> Saw this incredibly funny video on the web yesterday. Be prepared for a good, hearty laugh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4Uc-cztsJo
> 
> ...



Oh my god, I bust a gut! I'm crying!!


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 21, 2017)

Love love love the one about tomatoes. Ain't it the truth. The difference between your teenager lecturing you, but asking for advice in her 20's. Wisdom is also when you know that you don't know.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 10, 2019)

It's snowing here - I needed a laugh.


----------

